# Pressure Cooker



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Whilst on our travels we had the fortune to bump into Ed on Tour and during the conversation he happened to mention he used a small pressure cooker and spoke of it's benefits. Now I have to say here my memories of pressure cookers are not good ones, my dear old mum could murder brussels, let alone what she could do with potatoes, so I've always steered very well clear of this cuisine apparatus due to it's culinary massacres but it got me thinking, perhaps with a bit of thought and a little less cooking time, this could be a good thing to have whilst travelling and cooking in the van as I don't remember serious amounts of steam emanating from beneath that little weighty thing. So my question has to be, are there any other persons that use a pressure cooker in their van and if so what are your experiences and what's your favourite dish that you cook in it?

Rae & Ann


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Whilst on our travels we had the fortune to bump into Ed on Tour and during the conversation he happened to mention he used a small pressure cooker and spoke of it's benefits. Now I have to say here my memories of pressure cookers are not good ones, my dear old mum could murder brussels, let alone what she could do with potatoes, so I've always steered very well clear of this cuisine apparatus due to it's culinary massacres but it got me thinking, perhaps with a bit of thought and a little less cooking time, this could be a good thing to have whilst travelling and cooking in the van as I don't remember serious amounts of steam emanating from beneath that little weighty thing. So my question has to be, are there any other persons that use a pressure cooker in their van and if so what are your experiences and what's your favourite dish that you cook in it?
> 
> Rae & Ann



I have a small one I use in the van can cook a whole chicken in about 15/20 mins veg about 3/5 mins depending on size you cut them and they only steam a lot if you let the pressure go to high .


----------



## spigot (Nov 27, 2016)

We're thinking about it, the French use them extensively.


----------



## toasty (Nov 27, 2016)

I've started using one this year, never had one before & was a bit apprehensive.

However, been pleasantly surprised, it took a little bit of getting used to but I use it at home now as well.

In the van the `natural` cool down method is best; i.e. let it rest for 10 minutes before removing the lid, food is steaming hot & has lost no taste like it can do in a slow cooker.

Also, you can cook pasta in it, which is something I love but was reluctant to do in the van previously cos of all the steam.

Favourites are any sort of stew, coq au vin, spag bol...:tongue:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I have a small one



Hello Annie,
Just ordered one yesterday and it's a one and a half litre; which I'm hoping will be adequate to supply Ann and myself with hot food for a dinner. One thing I haven't seen is my mum used to have triangle things with loads of perforations in the sides. With such a small capacity are these required or do you just sling it all in together?

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

spigot said:


> We're thinking about it



Hello Mike,
I think it is the way forward.......I'm going to have a few dummy runs in the house first though.

Rae & Ann


----------



## carol (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Annie,
> Just ordered one yesterday and it's a one and a half litre; which I'm hoping will be adequate to supply Ann and myself with hot food for a dinner. One thing I haven't seen is my mum used to have triangle things with loads of perforations in the sides. With such a small capacity are these required or do you just sling it all in together?
> 
> Rae & Ann



What have you ordered Rae? Do you have. Link? I quite fancy one but the steam issue put me off too.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

toasty said:


> Also, you can cook pasta



Well that's a blinding result as we really like pasta dishes but the steam has always put us off cooking in the van.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd never touch one again Rae. Mine reached critical mass in about 1982... the weights bit that rattled around on top went clean through the kitchen ceiling :raofl:

I'm sure they're great now though. Mine was one of the old Prestige ones - like your Mum's probably - with the trivet and triangular containers. They make perfect sense for camping.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

carol said:


> What have you ordered Rae? Do you have. Link? I quite fancy one but the steam issue put me off too.



Hello Carol,
Hopefully this will be the link.

1.5 LITRE HAWKINS CLASSIC ALUMINIUM PRESSURE COOKER 
( 161268773475 )

If not, it should give you some idea.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Mine reached critical mass in about 1982... the weights bit that rattled around on top went clean through the kitchen ceiling :raofl:



Hello Jennie,
The question has to be asked, do you know what went wrong because I can remember when my mother proudly produced this new fangled device, we all left the kitchen because of said horror stories........remember I was only a child?

Rae & Ann


----------



## jeanette (Nov 27, 2016)

I used to use a one a few years ago got rid of it moved to a steamer (for house) but wouldn't mind going back to a small one for the van. I've seen a one blow when it had fish in!!


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> The question has to be asked, do you know what went wrong because I can remember when my mother proudly produced this new fangled device, we all left the kitchen because of said horror stories........*remember I was only a child*?
> 
> Rae & Ann



You're the second person off my Christmas card list in the last few minutes :raofl:

In all honesty, I suspect the weights hadn't been put on properly on that occasion, plus it was getting old... it belonged to my Mum before me!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> You're the second person off my Christmas card list



Hello Jennie,
Don't worry, a text message will do :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

jeanette said:


> I've seen a one blow when it had fish in!!



Was it *perch*ed on the edge then? :lol-049:......sorry about the fish joke.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 27, 2016)

jeanette said:


> I used to use a one a few years ago got rid of it moved to a steamer (for house) but wouldn't mind going back to a small one for the van. I've seen a one blow when it had fish in!!



Seen one blow and cover the ceiling in potato, we just starred and fell about laughing  :lol-061:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Seen one blow and cover the ceiling in potato



Hello Paul,
Cheaper than Artex.

Rae & Ann


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 27, 2016)

We have a 3 litre Prestige stainless steel pressure cooker which we use in the van. It also doubles up as a medium size saucepan. The steam vent can be directed at the open window behind the hob so steam is really not a great problem, the other bonus is that you can release the steam pressure quickly. It is also suitable to use on an induction hob which we have for when we are on hookup. Best dishes are casseroles that contain chicken as the meat stays moist and tender.


----------



## witzend (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea no steam and short cooking times. But is aluminium safe to use I remember some time ago that it wasn't we haven't used it for years now, Just looked at the web and found this.  What is the healthiest type of cookware?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

saxonborg said:


> steam is really not a great problem



This is the main reason for going down this route. As you may or may not know we have quite a compact and bijou motorhome so cooking smells seem to linger and damp from cooking would definitely be an issue.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

witzend said:


> But is aluminium safe to use



Thank you for putting that link up......a lot of food for thought.....excuse the pun. I've certainly heard the rumours about the use of aluminium in cooking but, having said that, the pressure cooker that I've just bought is made of aluminium and not stainless steel; this was not my preference it was down to just availability. Who knows, I may not get on with it but, if I do, perhaps an upgrade to stainless steel could be a very good possibility.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Caz (Nov 27, 2016)

witzend said:


> Sounds like a good idea no steam and short cooking times. But is aluminium safe to use I remember some time ago that it wasn't we haven't used it for years now, Just looked at the web and found this.  What is the healthiest type of cookware?



My Mum had one years ago but I think she threw it out when the "aluminium cookware" scare happened. As Saxonborg says I think they tend to be stainless steel now.

A step too far for me as I don't do cookery, and anyway there's no room for one in the van. 

If forced to, I cook pasta in my Tupperware Multi Server - no heat required once kettle has been boiled.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 27, 2016)

Have a small one that I will be using tonight in my van.
Perfect for 2/3 people, potatoes & carrots done in 5/6 minutes and obviously uses less water than a conventional pan which is a bonus.
Hawkins classic 3 litre - 3 LITRE HAWKINS CLASSIC ALUMINIUM PRESSURE COOKER | eBay


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Caz said:


> If forced to, I cook pasta in my Tupperware Multi Server



Hello Caz,
For a quick hit we use noodles bought out of Poundland or Home Bargains, just crush them up, empty the sachet, put some boiling water in, leave for a couple of minutes, ready to eat......always handy as a snack if you're cut short.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Hawkins classic 3 litre



We've just ordered the one and a half litre version of this.......they reckon it should feed two people.

Rae & Ann


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 27, 2016)

We've used a pressure cooker for many years at home and we've used one on the van for about ten years now.   Two years ago we thought we might be using campsites - never happened yet - but we thought of electricity hookup and bought a cheapish induction hob;  just to have in case ....

This gave us the opportunity to indulge ourselves in a stainless steel pressure cooker.    It's in the van and I'm not going out to look but I think it's a Prestige.  No weights - the pressure is controlled by a spring thing in the handle.  I prefer the weights but it's great.   I found this just by googling stainless steel pressure cooker 3 litre.   stainless steel pressure cooker 3 litre - Google Search

They're not all expensive but ours came without the food separators - no problem because we have a few spares from old machines over the years.  You can buy th food separators but they seem quite expensive for what they are - when the basic machine is so cheap.

We wouldn't want to be without ours - not at home and not in the van.


----------



## RogerV (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Was it *perch*ed on the edge then?



I expect they carped about the mess.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 27, 2016)

hairydog said:


> That's odd. I can't work out how that could possibly happen. The thing that could go spectacularly wrong is if the weights get stuck and the pressure release valve goes: that's the little round plug with a metal bar in it.
> 
> That could possibly go through the ceiling if you had overfilled the cooker with something cluggy that blocked the "weights" jet.
> 
> But the design ought to make it impossible for the weights to be send through the ceiling. Can you remember how it happened?



Most likely overfilled with something that expands during cooking. I like them for soups and pot roasting without the "bomb" (as my family refer to the weight)


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 27, 2016)

I think the pressures they achieve vary. The enormous thing my mum had could have blasted itself out of a nuclear bunker whereas the small, light one we have for the mh is easily tamed. Multi tasked with it last night - with the weight to quickly cook some lentils and then without for the rest of the meal (saute carrot, onion, celery, add pancetta and chorizo, chili pepper, herbs, spices, can of tomatoes, bring to the boil, add lentils back in, simmer for however long you like (bottle of wine, in our case), add water if it looks too dry and serve with pasta.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 27, 2016)

Pressure cookers are a must in the van, delicious casseroles and stews in a fraction of the time  of other cooking methods, if you are using a pressure cooker and have a lot of steam escaping from the weight you are wasting energy as the steam needs to remain in the vessel and not escape through  the weight, so turn the heat down under the vessel  until the escaping steam subsides and the weight just rotates slowly, my wife is anti Aluminium  cooking vessels so we have only Stainless Steel ones , and ours do not have  sticky out handles just grip handles  which make for easy storage, we keep two in our van , a large one and a small one and likewise in our home kitchen.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

RogerV said:


> I expect they carped about the mess.



Well it was all over the *plaice*

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> electricity hookup and bought a cheapish induction hob



Very rarely are we on sites but last New Year we spent a few days at Thurston Manor; which I'm glad to say had a hook-up so apart from running our oil radiator we purchased one of these induction hobs. Brilliant piece of kit, when we were finished, back in the box and back in the cupboard until the next time.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> with the weight to quickly cook some lentils and then without for the rest of the meal (saute carrot, onion, celery, add pancetta and chorizo, chili pepper, herbs, spices, can of tomatoes, bring to the boil, add lentils back in, simmer for however long you like (bottle of wine, in our case), add water if it looks too dry and serve with pasta.



Hello Elaine,
Obviously the menus are getting a bit more exotic nowadays as opposed to when my mum only did greens, potatoes and brussels.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> have a lot of steam escaping from the weight you are wasting energy



This is the point that I found the most appealing, little or no steam; has to be a good thing in a van.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

noahtent said:


> sandwiched between stainless steel layers



So, presumably, it will be sealed in between the stainless steel making it safe from leakage: if this is the criteria.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

hairydog said:


> That's odd. I can't work out how that could possibly happen. The thing that could go spectacularly wrong is if the weights get stuck and the pressure release valve goes: that's the little round plug with a metal bar in it.
> 
> That could possibly go through the ceiling if you had overfilled the cooker with something cluggy that blocked the "weights" jet.
> 
> But the design ought to make it impossible for the weights to be send through the ceiling. Can you remember how it happened?



Not a scooby... I remember we just heard something and went rushing in to find the damaged ceiling!  If my husband was still alive, he'd be creased up again... took him days to stop laughing :rolleyes2:


----------



## witzend (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Not a scooby... I remember we just heard something and went rushing in to find the damaged ceiling!  If my husband was still alive, he'd be creased up again... took him days to stop laughing :rolleyes2:



You aren't alone just google pressure cooker explosions if in doubt


----------



## Patchypete (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Well it was all over the *plaice*
> 
> Rae & Ann



All this fishy talk is starting to give me a Haddock ... ( headache ) ... Oh never mind .  :anyone:


----------



## Patchypete (Nov 27, 2016)

those Lakeland one's look nice, expensive though


----------



## n brown (Nov 27, 2016)

was at Glastonbury and a guy cooking with a large pressure cooker ,in a large army bell tent,had a problem with a perished safety valve, he was told that ,as there was a secondary safety measure, a fusible plug, it would be okay to just put a nut and bolt in its place. 
later, hearing screams coming from the tent, we rushed over and looked in to see 20 or so hippies covered in hot lentil soup which was dripping off the ceiling, while the 'chef' stared horrified at the nasty green volcano being ejected full bore from the pan . a memory to cherish


----------



## n brown (Nov 27, 2016)

Patchypete said:


> All this fishy talk is starting to give me a Haddock ... ( headache ) ... Oh never mind .  :anyone:


 if i'm herring you right, you should skate down to the kitchen get a glass and fillet with water,and down a couple of paracetamols. that should eel your haddock


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

n brown said:


> if i'm herring you right, you should skate down to the kitchen get a glass and fillet with water,and down a couple of paracetamols. that should eel your haddock



For cod's sake Nige, you've put your heart and sole into that one 

Ray :lol-049:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Patchypete said:


> those Lakeland one's look nice, expensive though



We found the smaller they got the more expensive they became.

Rae & Ann


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Elaine,
> Obviously the menus are getting a bit more exotic nowadays as opposed to when my mum only did greens, potatoes and brussels.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Absolutely, even with no weight in place things cook more quickly - more like a quick slow-cooker  

Please don't talk about Brussel Sprouts. - it isn't Christmas for ages yet :scared::wacko::lol-049:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Absolutely, even with no weight in place things cook more quickly - more like a quick slow-cooker
> 
> Please don't talk about Brussel Sprouts. - *it isn't Christmas for ages yet* :scared::wacko::lol-049:



True... but my Mum would probably have had the sprouts on already, to achieve just the right degree of smooshiness :rolleyes2:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Please don't talk about Brussel Sprouts.



Hello Elaine,
I love sprouts now; especially crunchy. Having said that, I hated them when my mother used to make them. To make them even more soggy she would stick the knife in the bottom and make a cross just to make sure there was no chance of a little resistance when biting into said sprout.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> my Mum would probably have had the sprouts on already, to achieve just the right degree of smooshiness :rolleyes2:



Hello Jennie,
Smooshiness, is that what they call it? :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Elaine,
> I love sprouts now; especially crunchy. Having said that, I hated them when my mother used to make them. To make them even more soggy she would stick the knife in the bottom and make a cross just to make sure there was no chance of a little resistance when biting into said sprout.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Sorry, much as I want to like your comment, I can't - sprouts are just nasty little nuggets of fartiness!!   X


----------



## n brown (Nov 27, 2016)

something just reminded me that we had sprouts tonight. it'll probably continue reminding me all evening


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> Smooshiness, is that what they call it? :lol-049:
> 
> Rae & Ann



Mebbe... or is that one just in my head? I lose track :dance:
Says it all though, don't you think? :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 27, 2016)

So what size of pressure cooker is needed to cook whole chickens in?  We have a problem with storage - or lack of it, in our campervan, and I'm remembering the huge domed pressure cooker my mother had! :rolleyes2:


----------



## TJBi (Nov 27, 2016)

noahtent said:


> Aluminium isn't very good unless it's in a sandwich.
> <snip>



Delicious with a bit of mayonnaise.  :wacko:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> sprouts are just nasty little nuggets of fartiness!!   X



Hello Elaine,
It's just an age thing; couple of years time and you'll probably love them :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

n brown said:


> it'll probably continue reminding me all evening



Hello Nige,
Don't stand next to a naked flame :lol-053:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Mebbe... or is that one just in my head? I lose track :dance:
> Says it all though, don't you think? :lol-049:



Hello Jennie,
I was thinking.......soggy mass :raofl:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> So what size of pressure cooker is needed to cook whole chickens in?



That's a very good point. Didn't campervanannie mention that she cooked a chicken in a pressure cooker but it got me thinking, I seem to remember years ago, Ye Olde Oak used to do a complete chicken in a tin, does anybody else remember this product or am I just losing the grey cells?

Rae & Ann


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> I was thinking.......soggy mass :raofl:
> 
> Rae & Ann



Yes good one Rae, especially after they've hit the gravy :rolleyes2:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 27, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> For cod's sake Nige, you've put your heart and sole into that one
> 
> Ray :lol-049:



You lot gar a sole less bunch, probably flexing your mussels as you take the mackerel outta the original post about fish.

If I knew where you lived I'd be down there to give your bottom a good scallop, probably to the tuna Seaside Shuffle ... ya bunch of whelks!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 27, 2016)

on the subject of brussels sprouts (which I love boiled to death ... or occasionally raw) When you slice one vertically through the root to the tip, with a little imagination the internal pattern looks like an angel ... Once I'd shown my daughter this as a young child she never failed to eat them ... religiously,  I guess you could say.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 27, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> I'd never touch one again Rae. Mine reached critical mass in about 1982... the weights bit that rattled around on top went clean through the kitchen ceiling :raofl:
> 
> I'm sure they're great now though. Mine was one of the old Prestige ones - like your Mum's probably - with the trivet and triangular containers. They make perfect sense for camping.



The one I use is about 30yrs old a prestige belonged to my parents I would not be without one they make fantastic stews.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> The one I use is about 30yrs old a prestige belonged to my parents



Hello Annie,
Is that the one you use in the van because my memory of my mother's one (which I hasten to say she's still got) was quite large?

Rae & Ann


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 28, 2016)

n brown said:


> something just reminded me that we had sprouts tonight. it'll probably continue reminding me all evening



How strange I had sprouts too just don't anyone light a match near my van.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 28, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> That's a very good point. Didn't campervanannie mention that she cooked a chicken in a pressure cooker but it got me thinking, I seem to remember years ago, Ye Olde Oak used to do a complete chicken in a tin, does anybody else remember this product or am I just losing the grey cells?
> 
> Rae & Ann



Yes mine is a 4 litre and a chicken fits in easily so you buy the chicken to fit the pan 
Big pan = big chicken
Little pan = little chicken

Simplezzzzz.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 28, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Annie,
> Is that the one you use in the van because my memory of my mother's one (which I hasten to say she's still got) was quite large?
> 
> Rae & Ann



Yes it's not very big my mum also had a very large Tower domed thing about 6 or maybe 8 litres this one is about 3/4 litres.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 28, 2016)

We have used one while full timing for the past 4 years.   We had a rethink about the need for mains and ditched as much 240v stuff as possible.   Double skillet, Pressure cooker and pans plus a gas toaster produced fantastic meals.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 28, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Sorry, much as I want to like your comment, I can't - sprouts are just nasty little nuggets of fartiness!!   X



Sprouts are only edible with tomato ketchup


----------



## dane (Nov 28, 2016)

Big fan of pressure cookers  







The silver one I had a lot of problems with in the van.  What I tracked it down to was the conventional weight did not work well with my sloppy parking (not often level!), so would not seal properly.

The grey cooker, a Hawkins Futura, has a different style of weight and works much better with my lazy levelling!

Soups and stews all work brilliantly, did a beef stroganoff recently that was excellent.


----------



## dane (Nov 28, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Sprouts are only edible with tomato ketchup



I went to see Ray Mear's do a presentation and he was asked what was the most disgusting thing he'd ever eaten.

His answer was Sprouts


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2016)

dane said:


> I went to see Ray Mear's do a presentation and he was asked what was the most disgusting thing he'd ever eaten.
> 
> His answer was Sprouts



I also saw him recently.

He used the same joke. Very good speaker though.


----------



## witzend (Nov 28, 2016)

Thought this was a good price for stainless   Morphy Richards Pressure Cooker 2.7L-Stainless Steel Pressure Cookers[46640] UXX | eBay


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 28, 2016)

dane said:


> I went to see Ray Mear's do a presentation and he was asked what was the most disgusting thing he'd ever eaten.
> 
> His answer was Sprouts



Bear grylls would probably serve them with donkey poo, then throw away the sprouts and eat the poo. :ninja:


Did you get your engine fixed Dane?


----------



## saxonrosie (Nov 28, 2016)

*Remoska*

I have the old style remoska which I love have one in the house as well but only good when on hook up so pressure cooker sounds a great idea for using when on gas, would the 1.5 litre be big enough for two or better with the 3 litre.?


----------



## jann (Nov 28, 2016)

We have two small pressure cookers in van.great for stews curries and veg.
If you can let itcool down naturally then it won't put too much steam in the van.Or put it outside with the weight slightly raised to cool down quickly.
Can also be used as ordinairy pan.so no need to carry too many pans


----------



## dane (Nov 28, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Did you get your engine fixed Dane?



Yes, 700 miles into running in the second new engine this year.  However, in the mean time, this happened...  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...887-our-new-adventure-beastie.html#post751139


----------



## harrow (Nov 28, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Whilst on our travels we had the fortune to bump into Ed on Tour and during the conversation he happened to mention he used a small pressure cooker and spoke of it's benefits. Now I have to say here my memories of pressure cookers are not good ones, my dear old mum could murder brussels, let alone what she could do with potatoes, so I've always steered very well clear of this cuisine apparatus due to it's culinary massacres but it got me thinking, perhaps with a bit of thought and a little less cooking time, this could be a good thing to have whilst travelling and cooking in the van as I don't remember serious amounts of steam emanating from beneath that little weighty thing. So my question has to be, are there any other persons that use a pressure cooker in their van and if so what are your experiences and what's your favourite dish that you cook in it?
> 
> Rae & Ann


If your worried about the amount of steam just take the pressure cooker outside when you open the lid.

I can remember years ago the big pressure cooker and the weight flying up in the air :camper:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 28, 2016)

*Caution, THIS POST CONTAINS MOUTHWATERING PORN*



Haaamster said:


> Bear grylls would probably serve them with donkey poo, then throw away the sprouts and eat the poo. :ninja:
> 
> 
> Did you get your engine fixed Dane?


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 28, 2016)

dane said:


> Yes, 700 miles into running in the second new engine this year.  However, in the mean time, this happened...  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...887-our-new-adventure-beastie.html#post751139



Well that's good news you have a runner but I have to admit to really liking your old one. Seemed a perfect set up.


----------



## dane (Nov 28, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Well that's good news you have a runner but I have to admit to really liking your old one. Seemed a perfect set up.



Yeah, I love Wesfalias and that classic layout has worked well for us, with the only real drawbacks being the lack of private bathroom facilities and how easily it got stuck!  I just got fed up with throwing money at it and just waiting for next breakdown, not that there is any reason why it would now.  So time to move on.


----------



## witzend (Nov 28, 2016)

saxonrosie said:


> pressure cooker sounds a great idea for using when on gas, would the 1.5 litre be big enough for two or better with the 3 litre.?



Where does the 3 ltr measure come to is that full to the top if so the 1.5 's not very big.


----------



## dane (Nov 28, 2016)

Is the full capacity, so usable capacity is a little less.  Our 3L has the max fill line at 2.3L (and some foods will be less).

We found the 1.5L fine for cooking single ingredients (ie, rice, or some veg), but not big enough to cook full meals for 2 people.

The 3L on the other hand is a bit big...


----------



## IanH (Nov 28, 2016)

My experience is that, no matter what ingredients are put into a pressure cooker, the output, after cooking always tastes the same!


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 28, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Sprouts are only edible with tomato ketchup



No part boiled cut in half then fried with bacon bits and when done nob of butter and some grated cheese mix all together and serve fab u lous.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> No part boiled cut in half then fried with bacon bits and when done nob of butter and some grated cheese mix all together and serve fab u lous.



Sounds lovely, if you add a bit of ketchup :raofl:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> No part boiled cut in half then fried with bacon bits and when done nob of butter and some grated cheese mix all together and serve fab u lous.





Haaamster said:


> Sounds lovely, if you add a bit of ketchup :raofl:



That's how my son does them now Annie. 30 years living at home and he never ate them... with or without ketchup! Now he's turning into Jamie Oliver.
Martin was the sprout fan... the rest of us would have banished them from the house!


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 28, 2016)

I would not cook vegetables in a Pressure cooker unless making a stew or casserole and combining the veg with the meat, we always use a 3 tier steamer for our veg, great results very little steam , used properly, open a window whilst cooking or switch the extractor fan on ?


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 28, 2016)

noahtent said:


> For all the time it takes to steam/boil veg I don't think that fannying about with a pressure cooker is a worthwhile exercise. The time it takes to pressure it up and down again, the extra cleaning time for the lid (valves) etc.
> Nope, an ordinary pan is fine.
> But they really come into their own when a *muckle* pan of stew or soup is on the menu.


  A very quick way to de-pressurise  a pressure cooker before opening is to stand it in a bowl of cold water  for a minute or two, this reduces the heat very quickly and does not damage the vessel due to thermal shock. then gently raise the  weight valve to make sure the pressure has equalised  ,if no hissing of escaping steam, remove the weight and then safely open the  lid, any one that has a pressure explode ?? does not know  or understand the  method by which the pressure cooker works.


----------



## belbri (Nov 28, 2016)

*Recipes*



campervanannie said:


> No part boiled cut in half then fried with bacon bits and when done nob of butter and some grated cheese mix all together and serve fab u lous.



Sounds great I will try this week.

Now can we have some tried and tested favourite recipes for pressure cookers when wilding please.


Brian


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> No part boiled cut in half then fried with bacon bits and when done nob of butter and some grated cheese mix all together and serve fab u lous.



Yep, my daughter has been doing them this way the last few Christmas dinners (we always share Christmas dinner, usually at my house) and they are really tasty.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 28, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Yep, my daughter has been doing them this way the last few Christmas dinners (we always share Christmas dinner, usually at my house) and they are really tasty.



Ah at Xmas you chuck chestnuts into the frying pan with them and stuff your turkey with a Haggis.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Ah at Xmas you chuck chestnuts into the frying pan with them and stuff your turkey with a Haggis.



Just the two of us so it's usually a 5 bird roast these days ... when she was younger I used to hunt up the biggest turkey I could find, then we switched to gooses for a few years, back to turkey and finally a few years ago settled on the 5 birders.

The size is just perfect for us.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 28, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Ah at Xmas you chuck chestnuts into the frying pan with them and stuff your turkey with a Haggis.



Got a helpless fit of the giggles reading this for some reason...  I believe "go stuff your turkey with a haggis" will be my go-to insult this festive season :lol-061:


----------



## Annabella (Nov 29, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> .......with a Haggis.



If you can catch one.....fast little critters 

Ann


----------



## Annabella (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> "go stuff your turkey with a haggis"



Far better than blowing kisses :raofl:

Ann


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 29, 2016)

Annabella said:


> If you can catch one.....fast little critters
> 
> Ann



I have a medal for Haggis catching.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

Annabella said:


> Far better than blowing kisses :raofl:
> 
> Ann



...and better than letting my marigolds do the V signs!
Time to up my game then, as the passive approach hasn't worked with your hubby has it... let battle mode commence :lol-053:


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> ...and better than letting my marigolds do the V signs!
> Time to up my game then, as the passive approach hasn't worked with your hubby has it... let battle mode commence :lol-053:



Look out Rae, prepare to be tickled to death by a feather duster. :lol-049:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Look out Rae, prepare to be tickled to death by a feather duster. :lol-049:



Oh go stuff your turkey with a haggis  :wacko:


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Oh go stuff your turkey with a haggis  :wacko:



Wot no chestnuts. :lol-053:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2016)

Talking of pressure cookers ... my own one is about 20+ years old and the original seal is in good condition ... I wonder how many people read the instructions and remember the bit about NOT letting the seal soak in soapy water?

Apparently the seal that came with my cooker will deteriorate if left to soak in hot soapy water, I have always, faithfully washed it immediately after use and thoroughly rinsed it in fresh water and it has lasted so far.  The original seal in my old mother's cooker had to be replaced after MANY years of heavy use and I remember it as being a more rubbery material but when I finally binned it (I inherited it) due to really excessive pitting of the ally, my new cooker came with a much more plastic feeling seal, it's certainly a lot stiffer than my old mum's one.

Also the new one didn't come with half the accessories that my mum's had, kidney shaped dishes half the size of the pot, also smaller ones one third the size, and at least two separate mesh racks.

I love to get BIG really THICK slices of bacon (usually in the cheap off-cuts packets) and I throw a few of them in with new potatoes, full pelt for about 15 to 20 minutes and serve with baked beanz ... love it, though haven't had it for a good few years now.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Wot no chestnuts. :lol-053:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> View attachment 48732



Minisorella ... you have to do me a huge favour ... get rid of that avatar.  I used to have a *HUGE* crush on Felicity Kendal in that TV show and everytime I see one of your posts I go wobbly at the knees!

:heart:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

Felicity's the reason for the avatar AP. One or two reprobates who shall remain nameless kept calling me Felicity... reckoned she was my alter-ego and wanted me to change my forum name but I settled on the avatar. Sorry my posts make you go weak at the knees but I promise I'm nothing like her! :raofl:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Felicity's the reason for the avatar AP. One or two reprobates who shall remain nameless kept calling me Felicity... reckoned she was my alter-ego and wanted me to change my forum name but I settled on the avatar. Sorry my posts make you go weak at the knees but I promise I'm nothing like her! :raofl:



It's just as well you included the last 6 words ... I'm too auld to be appearing in court on stalking charges!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I have a medal for Haggis catching.



Hello Annie,
Left handed or right handed ones....they're easily ascertained :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> ...and better than letting my marigolds do the V signs!



Hello Jennie,
I'm so shocked.........and I didn't even know you were an archer 

Rae


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Look out Rae, prepare to be tickled to death by a feather duster. :lol-049:



Hello Paul,
Do you think she'll wear the maid's uniform......if I ask nicely? :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Oh go stuff your turkey with a haggis  :wacko:



Christmas already?

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Wot no chestnuts. :lol-053:



Even more painful if they're roasted by an open fire :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> two reprobates



Hello Jennie,
Shock, horror, surely not, good heavens what next? The damn cads; obviously need a good whipping.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 29, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> Shock, horror, surely not, good heavens what next? The damn cads; obviously need a good whipping.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Not very nice of Jennie to call you and Ann reprobates is it Rae. :sad:


----------



## n brown (Nov 29, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Minisorella ... you have to do me a huge favour ... get rid of that avatar.  I used to have a *HUGE* crush on Felicity Kendal in that TV show and everytime I see one of your posts I go wobbly at the knees!
> 
> :heart:View attachment 48734


 did you mean this Felicity ? View attachment 48738


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> I'm so shocked.........and I didn't even know you were an archer
> 
> Rae



No, never listened to it Rae... is it still on Radio 4?


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Paul,
> Do you think she'll wear the maid's uniform......if I ask nicely? :lol-049:
> 
> Rae & Ann



Hmmmm tempting... you know I love a dress up :idea:

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> Shock, horror, surely not, good heavens what next? The damn cads; obviously need a good whipping.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Rae that's maids and whipping you've mentioned in the space of a few minutes... you need a cold shower dear :idea-007:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> did you mean this Felicity ? View attachment 48738



Now don't you start Mr Brown!


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Not very nice of Jennie to call you and Ann reprobates is it Rae. :sad:



Who let you out of that ball?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> did you mean this Felicity ? View attachment 48738



63 years auld and finally my innocence has been shattered ....

   **


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Not very nice of Jennie to call you and Ann reprobates is it Rae. :sad:



Hello Paul,
We thought it was you and Alan 

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> did you mean this Felicity ? View attachment 48738



I can't see any flip flops :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> is it still on Radio 4?



Hello Jennie,
Radio 4? Didn't know they went past 2

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> Hmmmm tempting... you know I love a dress up :idea:
> 
> Is this what you had in mind?
> 
> View attachment 48740



Yeah, spot on :banana:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 29, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> you need a cold shower



Does it work?

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2016)

Today the pressure cooker arrived; quite impressed with the build quality and finish. Simple enough to fit the lid, slightly different design from my mother's Prestige but should work just as well.





As you can see from the photograph, rather small, I put a mug in the photograph just to give you some idea of it's size. The book we received is called The All Indian Cookbook which concentrates mostly on curries. The only concern we have is that the one and a half litre pressure cooker will only hold one litre maximum and three quarters of a litre if the food inside becomes frothy so if you're buying for two and you like your food I would opt for the next size up. We are now going to sit down and read the instructions so to familiarise ourselves with the cooking procedure. We will let you know what our findings are in the near future.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 1, 2016)

Great, were all gonna be queuing outside your van for a perfect curry next meet :tongue:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Great, were all gonna be queuing outside your van for a perfect curry next meet :tongue:



Hello Paul,
Cooking for the masses, I don't think so, I've only got one thing to say here......chocolate brownies.....enough said :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 1, 2016)

:sad::sad:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> :sad::sad:



Jen, Jen, don't take it so bad. 
I'm sitting here with an Indian cookbook, that I got with the pressure cooker, wondering how I'm going to do meat and two veg (no that's not a euphemism Rob): having said that, a chicken curry looks more likely. I wouldn't have minded having a bash at a pasta and sauce but there doesn't seem to be anything in the book about that sort of food, it seems to be all about curries; not that I have a problem with the occasional ruby.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 2, 2016)

Curry's are easy Rae, just put some ingredients in the pot and cook them, whereas to do pasta put some different ingredients in and cook them (I think that's how its done) Don't know what women make such a fuss about, seems easy this cooking lark :wacko:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Don't know what women make such a fuss about, seems easy this cooking lark :wacko:



I know what you're saying Paul, it's like washing clothes......chuck 'em in, push a button, take 'em out, hang 'em up......sorted. All this whites and woollens, I don't know.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 2, 2016)

Exactly, like making the bed, what's that all about I'm only gonna mess it up again. :cool1:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2016)

I have to put my hands up here, duvet in the house, Duvalay in the van; sorted in seconds.

Rae & Ann


----------



## The laird (Dec 2, 2016)

Bugger the curry Rae get the stovies on,mmmmmmmm!


----------



## carol (Dec 2, 2016)

It does seem small Rae! Maybe more suited for one? Certainly won't be cooking the communal stew! Look forward to hearing your verdict. Enjoy


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2016)

carol said:


> Certainly won't be cooking the communal stew!



Hello Carol,
Intravenously would be the likely option but visualising a line of wild campers queuing up outside my van with their sleeve rolled up and their syringe in one hand is not a pretty image......let alone what passersby would think :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2016)

Morphy Richards Pressure Cooker, 2.7 L - Stainless Steel: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home Slightly larger one here which I went for arrived today


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2016)

Probably for two people, a more realistic size. As we only have a two berth, with a two ring stove, space is at a premium and so I chose the smallest. As I've not used it I can't express an opinion.......yet.

Rae & Ann


----------



## k3nnyj (Dec 2, 2016)

*Pressure cooker*

I'm with witzend. 2.7 ltr good size for 2 peeps and £57 off, ordered tday expected 6th leave for spain 19th do i'll have time to try out. We have a big un at home, 6ltr can do loafs in it, veg for a week!
Enjoy


----------



## k3nnyj (Dec 2, 2016)

Loads, i meant loads


----------



## colinm (Dec 2, 2016)

StreetSleeper said:


> Now I have to say here my memories of pressure cookers are not good ones, my dear old mum could murder brussels, let alone what she could do with potatoes, so I've always steered very well clear of this cuisine apparatus due to it's culinary massacres
> 
> Rae & Ann



My mother could turn any vegetable to mush without any aid of pressure cooker, it's a generation thing, boil it until there's no flavour, then give it another 10mins.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 2, 2016)

colinmd said:


> My mother could turn any vegetable to mush without any aid of pressure cooker, it's a generation thing, boil it until there's no flavour, then give it another 10mins.



Think they all went to the same cookery school. "One slice of gravy or two love" :scared:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 4, 2016)

Well we went for it tonight.....pasta. Finally got it right the second time, first time I took the lid off it was still a bit hard, second time spot on. It's going to take some time to get this to work properly; I put a lot of it down to lack of confidence as, with the Prestige cooker, you had a little rubber bung in the top in case something went wrong, this one doesn't. So I reckon by the summer it will be all sorted and we will be eating nicely cooked meals........I didn't say which summer though, did I? :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## highlandron (Dec 4, 2016)

I also have the small 1.5ltr Hawkins pressure cooker, use it a lot for beans, lentils etc.  There is a pressure cooker "roast" potato recipe on the internet where you kinda fry new potatoes in oil then add stock and pressure cook them.  Didn't turn out particularly great ,however, a Brussels sprouts recipe I recently found did.  When it started "steaming" I kept it going for 4 mins then lifted the valve, 3 minutes in future I reckon.  Enjoy!

©2015 from Vegan Under Pressure, Jill Nussinow, MS, RDN, Reprinted with permission from Houghton, Mifflin, Harcout

Ingredients

    2 teaspoons pure sesame or sunflower oil, optional
    ½ cup diced onion
    ½ cup vegetable stock or water
    1½ to 2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
    16 medium to large Brussels sprouts (1 to 2 inches in diameter), cut in half
    or quarters to equal 3 cups
    ½ to 1 tablespoon maple syrup
    Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

    3 minutes low pressure; quick release
    Heat a stovetop pressure cooker over medium heat or set an electric pressure cooker to sauté; add the oil, if using. Add the onion and sauté or dry sauté for a minute or two, until it starts to soften.
    Whisk together the stock and mustard in a small bowl or shake in a glass jar. Add the Brussels sprouts to the cooker along with the mustard mixture. Stir. Drizzle the maple syrup over the vegetables but do not stir.
    Lock the lid on the pressure cooker. Bring to low pressure; cook for 3 minutes. (If you do not have a low pressure option, bring to high pressure and cook for 2 minutes.) Quick release the pressure. Remove the lid, carefully tilting it away from you.
    Transfer the sprouts to a bowl. Season with salt and pepper, if desired.


----------



## witzend (Mar 5, 2017)

*Thanks for Suggestion*



witzend said:


> Morphy Richards Pressure Cooker, 2.7 L - Stainless Steel: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home Slightly larger one here which I went for arrived today



One of the better purchase's made for the Van this is slightly larger than really needed for 2 people how did your's work for you.


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 6, 2017)

*Pressure cooker*

We have a 3.9 litre one. Biggest pot we have I bought it to reduce steam and smells. 
Bring it to pressure switch it off leave it till pressure is halved bit more gas until full pressure again if needed repeat until brisket joint is soft. No steam at all . or. Potatoes done on first pressure.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 6, 2017)

witzend said:


> how did your's work for you.



We have the 1.5 litre and using it for cooking pasta it is superb. We haven't used it in the van as we've been staying on pub car parks and using the pub facilities.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 6, 2017)

Derekoak said:


> Bring it to pressure switch it off leave it till pressure is halved bit more gas until full pressure again



Hello Derek,
I've been playing about with bringing it up to pressure and then turning the gas back down but I've never had any consistent results but it's not a problem in the house so we will keep persevering until we can get it right.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 7, 2017)

*Pressure cooker*

Hi Rae,
Perhaps I should explain our pressure cooker has 7 pressure positions, a little dial that clicks from 2 atmosphere over to 0 (atmospheric pressure) in 1/4 increments so it is easy to test when it has dropped from 2 to 1. Turn it down in single clicks until it starts to hiss then turn it up again. After a bit you know with that much water in it will take 5 minutes to loose that pressure.
We do not bother so much when it is warm and we can ventilate freely. In the house we just turn our bigger pressure cooker down until it hisses faintly. As you say not a problem.


----------

